

Fogcreek is shutting down webputty.net and has pushed the source code to github - bgraves
http://blog.fogcreek.com/webputty-open-source-transmogrifier/

======
donw
This is just yet one more example how Fog Creek, as a company, consistently
demonstrates that they are a classy bunch of guys.

They treat their customers and developers well, Joel has contributed quite a
bit of knowledge to the startup community, and on top of that, open-sourcing a
dead product so that its fans can keep it going should they want to.

~~~
mhp
Thanks for your comments. The two devs who built the entire site, and pushed
for open sourcing it are amazing people, and we're lucky to get to work with
them.

We're hiring BTW. Need more Trello devs. Check out our tech stack:
<http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-trello-tech-stack/> and join us if you find it
interesting.

<http://www.fogcreek.com/careers.html>

~~~
exim
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gVte99aCL_4#t=102s)

from "Make Better Software: Recruiting", Joel Spolsky.

This is actually quite discouraging regarding applying for a full-time job at
FogCreek.

Many people don't hate their current jobs but still are looking for better
opportunities. And it's a good thing.

------
tghw
WebPutty dev here. Feel free to shoot us any questions here on HN or on
twitter @webputty.

~~~
rogerbinns
The most annoying thing is the name. Putty is a well known SSH client and
terminal emulator. On seeing the name WebPutty I'd believed Putty had been
ported to a web interface.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Same here. Would have just upvoted, but upvote counts aren't visible and
people are replying to disagree.

I figured this was a web-based SSH terminal, which is pretty cool. Adding
"Web" prefix to a popular product's name pretty clearly implies a web port.

~~~
johnyzee
First thing I thought, I was quite confused.

------
bgraves
More information on the background of webputty [1] and why it was open-sourced
[2]

[1] [http://tghw.com/blog/lean-development-zero-to-launch-in-
six-...](http://tghw.com/blog/lean-development-zero-to-launch-in-six-weeks/)

[2] [http://blog.fogcreek.com/whats-up-with-
webputty/?fccmp=webpu...](http://blog.fogcreek.com/whats-up-with-
webputty/?fccmp=webputty)

------
mikecaron
Isn't that gecko the Notepad++ icon?

[http://notepad-plus-plus.org/assets/img/logo-green-
orange.pn...](http://notepad-plus-plus.org/assets/img/logo-green-orange.png)

~~~
eggbrain
I was surprised as well to see that, they addressed that here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787082>

Apparently 259 days wasn't long enough to find a replacement ;)

~~~
tghw
It was never a particularly high priority, especially once we decided to
release it to the community.

------
1123581321
Thanks for open-sourcing it.

I wanted to use it but couldn't find a way to use a tool that didn't play with
source control. It didn't work for sites too simple to need Git because it
only hosted CSS and thus made the project too complex.

~~~
tghw
There were always plans to integrate it with Kiln's commit API
(<https://developers.fogbugz.com/default.asp?W166#toc_18>) but unfortunately,
the resources were not there.

------
ra3don92
This looks great, I wasn't aware this existed. Can anyone share some similar
tools they use to speed up that Ctrl+S and changing between windows process
that happens when editing CSS?

~~~
web_chops
Not for editing the whole website, but we have launched a web widget editor
recently (<http://designduke.com>). You can edit individual HTML widgets like
buttons, input boxes, forms etc :)

~~~
ra3don92
Neat! I would like to point out that the intro text right under the header is
a bit hard to read with that blue background.

~~~
web_chops
Thanks! let me find a more readable color

------
ElliotH
A pity, I use this frequently, all my sites use this for CSS simply because
they're small and make small style fixes easy.

